# Moving to Alcala la real



## Aysh and John (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, my husband and i are moving to the area in August 2011. We have 3 children one who will be 17 when we move and our other 2 will be 9 and 8. We are hoping that someone on this forum will be able to give us any valuable information on living and working in the area. I am a qualified Beauty Therapist and would like to either start my own business or work for someone else, does anyone know of any salons looking for staff? Well thats all for now. Look forward to hearing from someone soon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Aysh and John said:


> Hi everyone, my husband and i are moving to the area in August 2011. We have 3 children one who will be 17 when we move and our other 2 will be 9 and 8. We are hoping that someone on this forum will be able to give us any valuable information on living and working in the area. I am a qualified Beauty Therapist and would like to either start my own business or work for someone else, does anyone know of any salons looking for staff? Well thats all for now. Look forward to hearing from someone soon.



As it stand at the mo, work is extremely scarce in Spain. I have a friend who is a beauty therapist, she has a little salon in her house and probably makes on average around 40€ (one client) a week ish, she has found it very dissappointing, altho she doesnt advertise and doesnt really need the money. I dont know what would be available in your chosen area, you need to go there for a fact finding mission!! 

As for your 17 yo, hhhhmmm, a difficult age, some international schools do "A levels" there will be strong competition for work, they'll probably be bilingual expat kids of that age who will be more likely to get any jobs that maybe around???????

See what the others say on here

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Aysh and John said:


> Hi everyone, my husband and i are moving to the area in August 2011. We have 3 children one who will be 17 when we move and our other 2 will be 9 and 8. We are hoping that someone on this forum will be able to give us any valuable information on living and working in the area. I am a qualified Beauty Therapist and would like to either start my own business or work for someone else, does anyone know of any salons looking for staff? Well thats all for now. Look forward to hearing from someone soon.


I've got some website clients in that area and they're very involved in the community there.
Email Diane Heston at info at campoconstruction dot com and she might be able to advise you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum. 
Have a look at the sticky "Useful links". It has lots of - you've guessed it - Useful links!! including a web site for international schools, info about starting a business, car insurance, and something about housing. It's a good starting point...


----------



## Expat Ben (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you asked you asked yourself the following questions ?

How will it affect your children if they need to learn Chemistry and Mathematics in Spanish /Castellano and how will this dramatic change affect the your childrens future's when they leave school and need to find a job in the real world

Can either you, your husband or your children speak Spanish to a good level
If not, then how will you survive financially, if you need to work

Ben


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Aysh and John said:


> Hi everyone, my husband and i are moving to the area in August 2011. We have 3 children one who will be 17 when we move and our other 2 will be 9 and 8. We are hoping that someone on this forum will be able to give us any valuable information on living and working in the area. I am a qualified Beauty Therapist and would like to either start my own business or work for someone else, does anyone know of any salons looking for staff? Well thats all for now. Look forward to hearing from someone soon.


Hi and welcome 

Its good that you have started your research early. But given that you arent moving over until August 2011 ?? some of the questions you are asking now will probably have different answers in 2 years time ....

As people have mentioned unemployment is a massive problem here at the moment ... and peoples spending power is obviously dimished....hence fewer euros to spend on luxuries such as beauty treatments..... but who knows .... by August 2011 things may look a lot brighter than they do now  I sure hope so !!!

I would seriously look at getting some language lessons in during the next year or so ..... it will help you all enormously!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Aysh and John (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi and thanks everyone for all the advice. My husband and i are starting our language lessons in January and our son will be doing this also. Our son will be completing his mechanic apprentiship back here in the Uk till he is qualified then itl be up to him to decide where he wants to be. Thanks everyone, i'll keep in touch


----------

